# EMG 81/85 WIRING



## Moosehead (Jan 6, 2011)

Got this diagram off the web, it was a little different from how I received the pickups. Most of the difference was around the tone pot. The cap was wired off the left lug on the diagram and wasnt going to ground when i got it. 

Anyways it works but not well, passive pups on other guitars are louder with more gain. Knowing there is more than one way to wire pups, I'm just wondering if this diagram is correct.

pups are going into a prs mccarty


----------



## Moosehead (Jan 6, 2011)

I should add that the wiring on the emg site refers only to the quick connect wiring


----------



## Moosehead (Jan 6, 2011)

Anyone... Anyone.... Bueller?


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Is the battery new?
Is the battery somehow slowly draining when the circuit is not in use?


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Where is the other end of the cap now? There is more than one way to wire a tone pot. Not sure how that affects an EMG though. For example modern wiring Vs 50's wiring, the tone pot and cap are wired differently than the diagram above. If the cap is on the lower left lug on the tone pot as you say, is it going to the middle lug on the volume? You say it is not grounded to the pot so where is the other end?


----------

